# Paddy & Scotts



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Browsing the WWW and came across these and this blend jumped out at me.

Only available in pre ground though, why would you do that?

Anybody know them?

http://www.paddyandscotts.co.uk/our-coffee/great-with-friends-coffee


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Try emailing them to see if they can just not grind it for you, If it promotes further sales from yourself and others on here I don't see why they wouldn't remove the grinding process to sell more!

Surely if they're trying to sell quality coffee they should sell beans as well as ground for people without grinders (Don't know any better)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

To me, the fact they only offer pre ground, shows that they don't genuinely understand their product, or the impact of how it's treated after roast. It suggests to me that they probably don't take that much care over roasting either. I could be wrong, but I doubt anything they sell was roasted any time recently!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

They're sort of local to me, they're in a lot of cafes round ere'.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> They're sort of local to me, they're in a lot of cafes. They must have a really good marketing dept


Agree... There are lots of blends and coffees that fit the chocolate and Carmel taste notes. I personally wouldn't be overly concerned on missing out on one because they only sell it as pre ground ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Get your self on Has Bean - La Fanny. Superb, Caramel.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> They're sort of local to me, they're in a lot of cafes round ere'.


They are? Similar to freshpac per chance?

(will pop in and say hello soon btw)


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> They are? Similar to freshpac per chance?
> 
> (will pop in and say hello soon btw)


I think they are probably a bit more upmarket than freshpac.


----------

